# Meridian Pro Lab



## Bthornton (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone use this lab? I have never heard of them.  I use Millers, Mpix and Color Inc right now but Meridian does 4x6 proof books for next to nothing and a customer of mine needs 50 of them.  I'm going to test them for this product to see how they look but I always like to hear any pros and cons out there.
Thanks,
Barb


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 25, 2008)

Also check out WHCC.com

They're a very very good printer with good prices to boot.


----------

